# Reminder about the sex section



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

In the sex section, if you're not starting a thread to ask for help with a specific problem, then it is subject to deletion.

If you start a thread to complain about your thread getting deleted, that is against forum guidelines (no different than starting a thread to continue a closed thread).

The rules here are very clear, and if you feel your thread was wrongfully deleted, I'm sorry you feel that way. PM me or a mod about it. 

Please do not start threads to complain about mod actions, mods don't have time to get into debate over every decision they make.


----------

